# reading



## ipson

Hi,

Just gotten into classical music and would hope I could seek advice on any reading material to enhance my enjoyment and learning. Hopefully nothing too heavy and with a literary stance rather then text books. Can you help?


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers

Welcome!

I would recommend 'Steven Fry's incomplete guide to classical music'. I read it a whjile ago, its funny and quite easy going! Will also be available in most bookshops.

Take care,

Drowning_by_numbers


----------



## ipson

*photo*

Hi Drowning by numbers,

 Just to say thanks and I do look like your photo (of a piano I think?). What's the significance of that? It is quite beautiful!

Ipson


----------

